# Dutch newbie, pic heavy



## Mien (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everyone, my name is Mien and I live in The Hague, Netherlands. I'm new to Spectra, have been lurking around and seen some pretty amazing stuff. So I'm really excited to join y'all in posting and getting some CC. Anyway I have been on some of Myspace make-up groups and I thought I'd share a few pics of my make-up, feel free to comment!! (hope it's okay to post my pics here, instead of the FOTD threads...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
As you can see I love colors, but my photographie skills are zero, see in some the colors are washed out.
These are from old to recent:









Yves Rocher Luminelle violette e/s and Margereth Astor Frozen Kiwi e/s.









all colors come from Casuelle e/s pallette









Miss Sporty e/s Cobalt, blue from SOHO e/s pallette, red Miss Helen lipstick No. 9.


















 Pink theatre blush, blue and purple of SOHO e/s pallette













[/IMG]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q131/marielle_vd_harst/17-01033.jpg[/IMG]
Yves rocher luminelle violette, green, mint and petrol from Cauelle e/s pallette, YR Duo Magic Blue Azur e/s









 This was for an oriental/geisha challenge. Theatre blush, Cauelle loose powder Lime, don't remember wich purple..













 Essence Cosmic Angel e/s (So in love with that silver!) aquagreen from SOHO e/s pallete, Margereth Astor Frozen Kiwi e/s













warm purple and green from casuelle e/s palette

















pink Theatre blush, Miss sporty basalt e/s, YR Cuivre scintillant lip-gloss (gold shimmer) on top.

















pink Thearte blush, black kohl, brown from casuelle pallete, Essence Cosmic Angel





















Casuelle lose powder Lime, petrol and navy from casuelle e/s pallete, Essence Cosmic Angel e/s. 













Bourjois suivez mon regard blue rosez, Essence Cosmic Angel e/s 

I hope I'm doing this right, 'cause in the preview post I can't see the pics...


----------



## Mien (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm... this isn't working, can anyone tell what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2007)

Mien, I can see your beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing them and WELCOME to Specktra! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Pei (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## *Luna* (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome! I think you will love it here =)


----------



## Mien (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks girls!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome Hon...ur Pics Are Gorgeous And U Look Fabulous...


----------



## carrotcake (Feb 22, 2007)

hello!! x


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 22, 2007)

you're very pretty!  welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Feb 25, 2007)

*welkom dame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mien (Feb 26, 2007)

Dankje wel!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## juli (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome Mien!!
Enjoyed looking at your pretty pictures!!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Mien!  I love Den Haag but haven't been back since my friend who worked for Royal Dutch Shell has moved out to Saudi Arabia.  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 15, 2007)

WELCOME!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

